# Save on Scents issues delivering???



## JrVTG (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I was wondering, does anyone else have issues using Save on Scents and having the packaged delivered?

The last time I ordered my package was 'misdirected' to New York...when I live in Oklahoma.  It took an extra 4 days for my package to arrive on top of the regular time.  It was mailed first class, so I knew it would be slow...just not -that- slow.

Now I've finally ordered some of the FO's I tried in sniffie form, and paid for Priority because I wanted, and needed, it sooner.  It only took a few days to get here, but now that it's actually in my city...it's being sent back as 'undeliverable to my address.'

Does anyone else have these issues with SOS screwing up their address and packages?  Or am I to expect this every time?  -.-


----------



## carebear (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never had an issue with them - to I'm very close.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 15, 2011)

That does not sound like SOS screwing up- that sounds like the US Postal service screwing up. They have no control over the package once it leaves their hands, unless it has an incorrect address or something on it, which would probably have been error on your part since they just hit the 'print' button & the info you typed in is printedon the label.

I always get my orders from them in about 3 days & I am in Texas.


----------



## JrVTG (Apr 15, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> That does not sound like SOS screwing up- that sounds like the US Postal service screwing up. They have no control over the package once it leaves their hands, unless it has an incorrect address or something on it, which would probably have been error on your part since they just hit the 'print' button & the info you typed in is printedon the label.
> 
> I always get my orders from them in about 3 days & I am in Texas.



I've double and triple checked my address on both orders that have been messed up, and both of them are perfectly printed.  I have no idea what's going on as far as their end, but I know that no other business or individual has had issue delivering to my address thus far.  (I order from ebay, amazon, etsy, WSP, NG, etc... and no one has mis-delivered besides SOS.)

The only thing I can think is perhaps some information is bad in the labels they print as far as it scanning, or the labels when they wrap them around the boxes is not showing up.  (I've seen the labels damaged from where they were placed on the edge of the box)

Either way, I've had more issues with SOS than any other website.  Both with being charged twice, delivery issues and problems with the website itself.  I'd almost go somewhere else, but no one else has the scents I love so much.  >.>


----------



## rachelb5499 (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't had an issue with them either...I just placed an order with them and received it last week. However, if I remember right, they use FedEx which I HAVE had issues with FedEx previously....for example, FedEx "corporate" says they delivery daily...However, FedEx ground ONLY delivers here ONCE A WEEK no matter what anyone says! LOL

The only other thing I've noticed with SOS is that it was CHEAPER (like $50 cheaper) for me to do TWO separate orders/shipments than to do a "combined order." One order for 4 gallons of perfumer's alcohol.....a second order, paid separately for 5 cases of 144 perfume bottles each case. Just something for all of you to keep in mind!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have the delivery number, call FedEx first thing tomorrow and complain. They should be able to redirect your package to you.


----------



## JrVTG (Apr 19, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> If you have the delivery number, call FedEx first thing tomorrow and complain. They should be able to redirect your package to you.



It was sent through USPS, but I've talked to SOS and they're resending the package out by FedEx along with a few extra sniffies for the trouble.  

Needless to say, I'll be upgrading to FedEx from now on, as there seems to be something with the labels or what not that USPS doesn't like.


----------



## miaow (Apr 27, 2011)

That's funny, I bought some FOs from SOS and FedEx delivered them down the street.  I got them re-delivered the next day, but I had to call FedEx and tell them someone I did NOT know signed for my package.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2011)

miaow said:
			
		

> That's funny, I bought some FOs from SOS and FedEx delivered them down the street.  I got them re-delivered the next day, but I had to call FedEx and tell them someone I did NOT know signed for my package.



That is standard procedure for both fed/ex and ups. If np one is there they can leave it at any other close by address & get a signature there. They are, however, required to leave you a sticky note that has the address on it where they left it.


----------



## miaow (Apr 27, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> miaow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They somehow confused 2610, (6 blocks away) with my address(2140)
I got no sticky.


----------

